# Big Game Rute und Rolle`?



## wachteltyp (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich habe gestern eine Rute meines Großonkels gefunden, die er mir vor vielen Jahren einmal geschenkt hatte. Könnt ihr mir mehr zu dieser Rute und Rolle sagen, weil ich in Sachen Big Game überhaupt keine Ahnung habe.
Die Rolle: Shimano Speed Maste IV
Die Rute: Cormoran Seacor Trolling / 1,90m lang / 50 lbs
Ich weiß nur das er damit auf Forteventura auf Thune geangelt hat. Also wenn einer mehr weis oder eins der Sachen selber besitzt bitte ich um Hilfe. Ich selbst habe für Big Game Artikel überhaupt kein Gebrauch, daher würde ich sie auch zum Tausch oder Verkauf anbieten. Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Preis Vorstellungen.

mfg wachteltyp


----------

